# Hoyt excel TT limb combinations



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I think you have to reduce the rated weight when the riser length is shorter. I ordered 45# TT Black Max limbs for my 21" Excel wanting finished weight of around 41-42#. I have not yet received them to confirm, but that is also what the guy from Lancaster also thought. So, if you want 50# limbs on a 21" riser you would need to get them rated for 55# on a 17" riser.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Centershot... I thought it was the other way? Not sure though, just thought I read that on here.. Just re-read your post... now I am confused... LOL I am under the assumption and it might be what you were saying... say 40# on 23: riser would be a 38# on a 25" riser.....


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Mike, Center - 

Based in Lazy Ike's recent post, there might be some confusion. It seems that the 17" riser the limbs were rated on may have a different limb pocket angle then the more common angle used on longer risers by Hoyt, WW, Samick etc. While plausible, as you'd want a steeper angle on a shorter riser to prevent over-stressing the limbs, not sure exactly how the numbers play out. 

I have a 21" Excel to play with and am waiting for a friend to bring in his TT BM limbs to confirm the weight. Center, I'd like to hear about your findings.

The other option is to forget the BM limbs and go with a more std model from WW, Samick, or even Hoyt, based on a 25" riser. In that case the 1" of riser length = 1# of draw weight theory holds. (IE: 46# @ 28" on a 25" riser would equal 50# @ 28" on a 21" riser.) If you're dead set on the BM (Samick) limbs the best thing to do is call LAS and have them confirm the weight of the LIMBS YOU ARE BUYING on a 21" Excel riser. (They do that.)

Mike - for a 3D hunting setup, I'd definitely go with a 21" riser and medium limbs for a 64" bow, unless you're going to be in very tight quarters.

Viper1 out.


----------



## bailebr3 (Sep 21, 2010)

due to the limb angles on the excel..the tt limbs will scale as what they are rated for a 17". i have a 21" excel with tt black max limbs 50# and they scale 50# on the excel.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info folks. I will call LAS on my drive home.


----------



## lazy ike (Oct 19, 2009)

That has been my experience. My 35lb BM wood/glass medium limbs scale right at 35 lbs with the limb bolts backed off 1 1/2 rounds from max AT MY 27" DRAW. That tells me they would be about 37 lbs at 28" draw at that limb bolt setting. I'm guessing if the limb bolts were backed out close to minimum weight that it would scale right around 35 lbs. I do think the limb pocket angles must be a bit different because the excel at 64" braces lower than the Pinnacle II at 62". Whatever the limbs scale, it is a nice combination. Smooth and very quiet......I'm working on the accurate part....


Ike


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Bailerbr3, since you have the exact setup I am looking for, how do you like it?


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Talked to LAS, was told that I would lose about 5 lbs with medium limbs on 21inch riser. So I ordered 55lb limbs and they told me they would check it at 28 and call me if it was less than 50. Otherwise I'll have it in a few days.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a 21" Excel with Short 40# Black Max limbs and with the limbs bottomed out it measures about 41-42# at 28".


----------



## bailebr3 (Sep 21, 2010)

love the excel. i even bowfish with one....get alot of grief from guys thinking its too nice to use thats what theyre for....FUN!


----------



## ozzypop (Sep 23, 2010)

I have the 23" Excel riser and a set of BM wood/glass longs that were marked 35# for the 17 inch riser. I had Lancaster measure the set and they measure 35-36#, at my 30" draw, maxed out on the 23" riser, bolt set all the way out not in. I know they are not supposed to do that but i figured it had to have something to do with pocket angle.


----------



## ozzypop (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh yea and I love to shoot that thing.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Well now I'm really curious what they will send. My pro shop guy was to tell them that I wanted limbs that maxed out around 41-42#. The limbs should be in soon - I'll let everyone know how it turns out. BTW my local shop can order through Lancasters and save about 20% off Las prices. Price I was quoted was $100-105 for the TT Black Max's. He did the same for my Excel and KAP limbs & String $220. If you have a shop you like they may be able to save you a few $ through dealer pricing.


----------



## ozzypop (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the tip center. I don't understand all about limbs and risers but someone sent me a scale that showed what a limb on a 17" riser would be in #s and then on a 19-21-23. But It did not work out that way on the Excel. My 35# longs came in at 36# on the Excel. But that is what I wanted anyway. Maybe the limbs were heavy to start with. I also bought a set of lighter limbs after an elbow break. I had Lancaster measure them for me on a 23" Excel riser so they would be what #s I needed. Great folks at Lancaster. Like I said I love shooting these things and all I have are $89 limbs don't know how it would feel on an expensive set of carbons.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys - 

Finally got my hands on a 21" Excel riser and TT BM limbs. The limbs were marked 45# @ 28" and scaled is a little below that (still within statistical error).

Viper1 out.


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

Viper -

What is the permissible error on bow weight?

This is one of my set-ups, so I would like to know exactly what you got for a measurement in this case, please!

Thanks!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

George -

Pretty straight forward. A friend brought in his 45# TT (Carbon) limbs and I snapped them into a 21" Excel riser and then weighed it at 28". The reading was between 44 and 45# on the range scale. The only problem was that the string I used yielded an 8.75" brace height, which was a little more than I'd normally use on a bow of that length (it was the only string we had), and that may have added a pound or so.

Bow weight is always a slight quesstimate, most companies are within a couple of pounds of marked. In my experience some ILF limbs do a little better than the one piece bows. With that, I didn't think it was necessary to make a new string for the test, I was looking for a gap of 4#. That's why I said, if you are want to be that precise on bow weight, you really need to have the bow you plan on buying weighed. 

Lastly, ILF rigs are weight adjustable, so even though that feature is used for tuning arrow spine and possibly draw length, you can get the weight "exactly" where you want it, if you like.

Hope that made sense.

Viper1 out.


----------



## IceClimber (Dec 31, 2010)

Just a heads up if you plan on ordering TT limbs, the glass/wood set I received from Lancaster last week were marked 35#, but scaled 45 at 28" on a 21 Excel. I doubt mislabeled limbs are a common problem, but it wouldn't hurt to have them thrown on a scale before the order is shipped.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I was told that the bow would be setup and weighed at 28 before it shipped to me. It will be intresting to see which limb I actually get. We put 55lb on the order but I told the guy the goal of about 50lb's/28in was more important to me than whats marked on the limb.

Viper, what did you think of those limbs?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Mike - 

I've shot them before on Warfs, and I like them. They are Samicks with a black paint job, so they are excellen, quick shooters. 

Ice -

Mislabeling isn't a common problem, but a few months ago, one of my students ordered a pair of 32# Winex limbs form LAS, that weighed in at 38#, so it does seem to happen. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

Viper1 said:


> George -
> 
> Hope that made sense.
> 
> Viper1 out.


Perfect sense - thanks!


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

My BlackMax limbs came in Friday - here's the results. Limbs are marked 45# on 17" riser. On my 21" Excel they are 44# @ 28" with the limb bolts full in. With the limb bolts backed off 4 turns they are 40#. They feel really nice at 3 turns out top and 2 1/2 turns out bottom. This gives me 42# and shoots very smooth, quiet (just a light thump w/ string leaches) and pretty fast with a 8 1/2" brace height. I'll chrony them and let you guys know - guessing 160 range w/ 380 gr arrows.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Centershot, that matches what LAS told me. I decided to go with 50lb limbs and that should give me 47lbs with about the same settings as you are using. But there is also a range on the limbs from manufacturer they could be 3lbs over/under marked.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

160 was a pretty good guess on the speed. I shot 1/2 dz arrows through the chrony at 159-161 fps w/ 40# limbs drawn to 28" and 400 grain arrows.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Are the TT limbs noticably better than KAP T-Rex or SF Axiom limbs?


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I have the TT BlackMax's and KAP T-Rex's - quality is about the same, pretty good for the money. Hard to compare feel, one is 40# the other 28#.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I just got my 21 inch excel riser and TT carbon limbs. The limbs are medium, marked 50lbs at 28. With 2 turns out and about zero tiller it's 49lbs at 28 inches, that's perfect IMHO. I thought we might need 55lb limbs but that's not the case. I did shoot it with the hoyt super rest and it's very smooth and feels lighter than it measures but that's because it's not stacking in the least. Problem is the hoyt rest with one foam pad is still to far to the right so I am now considering building a shelf out of felt pads or leather. I did shoot some amazing for me groups with it about 4 inches to the right at 20 yards. I put the lightest point I had on the 500 spine arrows and they are still shooting right of where I am looking. While I am writing this I might just take a springy rest and tune the bow to shoot just to get an accurate measurment for my shelf. 

What a great bow, I also wonder why I own so many bows that cost twice what this etup costs.......that's part of the journey I suppose.


----------



## lazy ike (Oct 19, 2009)

Eldermike. I'm shooting mine with the springy rest and I don't think I'll change the rest. I've got it tuned to perfect bareshaft flight and I am shooting better than I ever have. I agree about not really needing to own other bows. This combo will do anything I want and it costs very little. ILF is the way to go for me and the Excel is about the best bang for the buck around. TT Blackmax limbs ain't too shabby either...


Ike


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

eldermike try 2 sticky pads from the super rest then the rest acts like a plunger as absorbs shock ..


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

centershot said:


> My BlackMax limbs came in Friday - here's the results. Limbs are marked 45# on 17" riser. On my 21" Excel they are 44# @ 28" with the limb bolts full in. With the limb bolts backed off 4 turns they are 40#. They feel really nice at 3 turns out top and 2 1/2 turns out bottom. This gives me 42# and shoots very smooth, quiet (just a light thump w/ string leaches) and pretty fast with a 8 1/2" brace height. I'll chrony them and let you guys know - guessing 160 range w/ 380 gr arrows.


Nice hunting setup!


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I put a martin rest mount on last night and then put the hoyt super rest on the mount. Problem solved.


----------



## Shooter78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Could you guys post some pics of your Excel setups up? thanks


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Shooter78 said:


> Could you guys post some pics of your Excel setups up? thanks


21" Hoyt Excel ILF riser, 38# 62" AMO, Short TradTech Black Max Limbs, Cavalier Free Flyte Rest, 12" 11oz B-Stinger Stabilizer, 31" 440gr Beman ICS 500


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll get a picture up for mine tomorrow. I just finsihed a "shelf". I cut it out of a small piece of bass wood. I cut it in an "L" shape, 1/2inch on the bottom (riser shelf) and 5/16inch on the side plate and corner radius to match the riser. I painted it black, stuck it to the riser and finished it off with bear hair. I also used DAP re-usable putty to stick it on and it worked great so far.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Come to think of it my bow looks just like Jerry's bow without the stablizer and my limbs are med at 50 lbs. I am shooting 500 spine easton's at 29 inches (7.9 gpi) with 80 grain points, total weight about 350 grains. It's very fast.


----------



## stewhunter (Dec 28, 2008)

Just received my Hoyt Excel riser, now looking to order a set of TT limbs. Still undecided about the rest.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I use a NAP Centerest on my Excel - have thousands of arrows off it with never a problem.


----------



## ozzypop (Sep 23, 2010)

I use the Nap flipper as well.


----------

